# 29600 FM (29.4...29.7)

## 4L1G

29.5  ....  12 !     ....

----------

Kostoprav

----------


## 4L1G

...  .    1990-1998   -123...  .

----------


## unname

2000-2002   RK9QWN,    ,    .  :Crazy:

----------


## _.

28-29.7 mHz   1979-80 .      ,  ,   LU  PY,  5w    .     1990-1991  2000-2001 .       2011-2012       .   , ,  .   :Very Happy:     ex.RB5CEE, ex.UB5CFF.

----------


## AlexanderT

12-13.00 29.600      ,RS-57.

----------


## VOVAN.59

, ,      .    AlexanderT  Serg?  ,   QTH-  .        -  .  ,    UA3E    UA0Z -   .      ?   ?    .       20   .    ?  .       ?      - 29.600 -   .
 P.S.     QTH   .

----------


## Larry

> ...   DX    -  -    ...


 -   , DXCC = DX Cluster Clicker  :Very Happy:

----------


## AlexanderT

VOVAN.59
     - 29.600 -   . 
---------------------------------------
    ,            :Wink: 
     ,     .

4L1G
---------------------------------------
    c        .

    "600" FM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Serg

" ",    600.      ,    10.

----------


## Serg

,     ,    CQWW- ""   :Wink:

----------


## AlexanderT

Serg
     ,    10
----------------------------------------------
 8O 
     , ,        ?

----------


## 4L1G

!...   29.5 ()      -100 .

----------


## AlexanderT

10 (   R0-Rxx).          .

----------


## RW6HRM

.   10 ,      ,    .

26.10  10   29.600 , .         :rotate:    ...,   ,    ,    :super:

----------


## R9LZ

-  ", , Es, EME, MS, SAT",  .
   .

----------


## AlexanderT

Serg
   25     
----------------------------------
,     25   10  12,5?
 ,      -              - 25.              25  .            ""  12.5  25,      :Smile: 
 -       10  29 ,    ...       ...

----------


## Serg

10  - ,     (  !)     +\- 3 , ..     6,    2   ,        .


   ,       (   ,       \)         25 ,     12.5,   0.  /           50,       (  ,    ""     ...)

,   12.5     ,   "  ",      FM   NFM  -      .

,       :Smile: 

    .  :
http://www.qrx.narod.ru/arhn2/ukv-m.html

----------


## RW6HRM

20    29.500  29.600 - guhor.   ,  ...

----------


## Serg

28  .   SSB  PA, OH  LZ, TA  UA4, UA9.   === 000

----------


## Serg

29.690 - "    " ()

----------


## RW6HRM

!  UR5KSH  ,  UT0HA    690.        .  LDG Z100,    ...

----------


## F4EQE

29.6 - G3YPZ  5.9+++

----------


## Forester

...   !

----------


## Serg

.  27 ,  28 .
    ,    28080-28200 'russian taxi band'

----------


## Old man

> 27 ,  28 .


 -  - ,   .  - ,   .     "...  ".   :  :  
 -    .    . 
  .    CQ de VK....
,  ,     :Crazy:  .
-,       :Embarassed:

----------


## RX6DT

[quote="Serg"]


> 8O 
>      (  ,    ...)
> 
>  :(


 -7 .

 29.3 /      RV52

----------


## rw3adb

,          -)
      .

  10-11 /  -/ .

PS-   FM   29.3,   .

----------


## rw3adb

29600.0 FM , RL3AE.

----------


## rw3adb

> 


  QSO  UR5NEM   RL3AE.      UR5,      .
    ,    .

  ,              .     .
   ,    ssb   28500.

----------


## RA1APY

09-49 UR5NEM 09-52 UR3LJM 09-54 UR5IOZ QSO ,      ,      28285. 29600.0    ,    , TRX TS-570DG ant. GP.

----------


## rw3adb

.      ,  .

----------


## LGE

29.6   ...

----------


## rw3adb

> .  29.600   .


    !   ,    .

----------


## rw3adb

http://dm0sax.ccx.de/

----------


## Serg

29 FM?

      5   1,4,6,7,9 . 

*,  : 29.600 FM!*

----------

...
  .

----------


## 4L1G

28 ?

----------


## K6VHF

, .   .            .

----------


## 4L1G

:
?

----------


## 4L1G

> CQ.............29,49  5


CQ.............29,49  5

----------


## Serg

> :
> ?



 :

----------


## RW6AUR

4L1G   RW6AUR  29.500 FM  18.49 Z  TNX for QSO
 :Super:

----------


## 4L1G

> , , -.


   . 28.495  29.500

----------


## UR6EF

CQ 29.590 HI!

----------


## UR6EF

.

----------


## 4L1G

!       ,         .

----------


## Serg

29 FM,  -    .        F, EA, G       .   EA8/DL3...  FM.
    ,   29.0-29.1 .

----------


## UA9MLY

"-41".     .  , ,  29600   35?

----------


## UA9MLY

CQ  29600.     16    59/59.   ?

*  15 ():*

- ,    ...    ...

*  37 ():*

... .     .

----------


## UA9MLY

UT2MB.    .

*  17 ():*

29600 .     qso,  29610 cq.

----------


## UA9MLY

.  ...    29600.

----------


## UA9MLY

UT5EUD, ,   ,     ,    16-21      6.00  10.00 UTC (  QTH).         2QRP QSO (      ). 29      US3IGH.    UU2...,      QSB    .

*  8 ():*

   -    . -41  ""  80-40,   8  .  () =2, (29.6) =3.     .

----------


## UA9MLY

CQ 29600

*  8 ():*




> CQ 29600FM.


   ,      29590.

*  20 ():*

  ,         .   29600.

*  21 ():*

QSO US7IOG 59/59.  CQ 29590.

----------


## UA9MLY

> ...


 )))      .

----------


## UA9MLY

> ,   ,    29600.


 29600  ))))

----------


## UA9MLY

> 29600    . UA9MLY   ?*  12 ():*,      .


,  .   .    .    - .   QTH     6  10 UTC.    .

----------

29.6...  , ,   "".

----------


## ua3rmb

> 29.6...  , ,   "".


   48-   FM .

----------


## ua3rmb

29.620      -  ,  ,  .       .

----------


## ua3rmb

,      (       ).      ,  .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10-meter_band

----------

RA1APY

----------


## RA1APY

.

----------


## RA1APY

> ""
>  73


  :Embarassed:

----------

R5DD, U T, UA3CFM, ua3rmb

----------


## RA1APY

> ,   VOACAP     12 UTC.


     ,  ,   CW  SSB  .

----------


## UA6ACZ

> 29 MHz    ?


 ,    29.0 - 29.100.     ,    ""    .
,    SSB,    ,     .    .

----------

UK8AF

----------


## ua3rmb

*  29.600,  18.30


*

----------


## ua3rmb



----------


## UR4UBQ

7.05  29.615    4 (15.30 - 15.40)  ,   ...   ... 54-56

----------

LY1SD

----------


## U T

> 5,      ,  ,       .


     !  Ѩ . 



> ..


    .....     ?     ....

----------


## U T

> 


 .     ,   .  ?    80- .   - ......

----------


## UR4MJK

> ...  ... 5,      ,  ,       .


         ?    ?  R,     S.          QRM     ?

----------


## ua3rmb

?

----------

RA4UIR, Serg

----------


## UR4UBQ

.    GP -  ,  .   ,        -42  ,  ssb  cw             ,       ,   **      , DL4... ... ,        37  (29.625)   39  (29.645) -42.  --   .          ... :Sad:

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## Jose

29 .      . ,    ?
  ,      ....

----------


## UT5EUD

.    .          .

----------

R3PAS

----------


## UR4UBQ

K1KW, ,  29.000

----------


## UA6AGN

,   RPT  (-)  29660,29760,29860,29  960. .

----------

Jose

----------

Jose

----------


## Jose

..       ,      29700.       .

----------

> 29.4-29.7    .


   4L1G,  ""  

  , ... *29760,29860,29960.*    ,       ?

----------


## UA6AGN

> 29 .      . ,    ?
>   ,      ....


        ,    29.4.....29.7  .

----------


## UA6AGN

> ?   100.


   100

----------

Jose

----------


## 4L1G

> 4L1G,  ""


        29.4-29.7
    .

----------


## Serg

**,     :Smile:   ,   , ,    , ,          .




> "" 29.400-29.520      EME.


    -   ,    !         .

    ( ˸)   ,        ,   29860,  29680  ..  ,  "" .

----------



----------

> ---       ,   29860,  29680  ..


  29.660/29.670/ 29.680/29.690 ,        :Wink:

----------


## EW1HF

,-      ,   29.000 AM  ,      VK ZL,     ,   SSB  CW - ,      ZS,          . FT897D 20 W ant G5RV.  29600   -   FM.   EW1HF

----------


## Serg

> 29      ?


      145, ..    ,   - , ,  ,       ... 
 ,    ,           SSB   100-150.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## RU6ME

> 


          22  2014  14-26-04

----------


## RU6ME

29,620  --    +10.
    ?

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

24.10  -42 4      IS0ANY!     !

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## Serg

29620 -  ,      100.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## RVMS

HB9HD,  29650 .   +30 .
,- , .

----------

4L1G

----------


## 4L1G

59+10-20,  29.620, 29.560, 29.660, 29.690!  JA3LUZ   29.600!().

----------


## RV4CS

(10.11.15)    .   59+. ,     .

----------


## UN8GEQ

,   !  !      -    ...  :Crazy:

----------

UN9FWW/p

----------


## DerBear

,     29?
      ,   145. ,  , ,    .

----------


## 4L1G

29.620 (-100), 29.630 (-100), 29.640 (-100), 29.650 (-100)  29.690 (-100),  29.650         ,      , ,   . ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## kent

29,600 FM        ,-      (   ).

----------

UN9FWW/p

----------


## 4L1G

> ? ,   QRP - 5


       5  50,... !

----------

4L1G, kent, UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

ssb   ,      ...

----------


## UN9FWW/p

,   21     .     :Sad:   ,    !

----------


## kent

29,600,- . B  SSB        . -   FM.

----------


## kent

,  "",      ,2-3   JA. -UA4PA G5RV +FT 950.  RA3GCB.

----------

Serg, UN9FWW/p, UR4UBQ, ut5eqr

----------


## 4L1G

> -123


  ,  -123    -108  ,    .

----------


## ra6fde

> 108-  1.5      7-  .   - ,


     .  -. - ,      :Smile: ))
...       ...

----------

kent

----------


## 4L1G

,         28.510  29.600.

----------


## exEW1DC

QSL   
  .

----------


## UA3PKY

CQ -  .  29600

----------


## ua3rmb

> CQ - .  29600


 9 MSK  16     - .     -  .

----------


## kent

""     SSB  FM(  ). QSO   C92ZO(CW).

----------

,   ""       8  10  ~28.480



>

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 10 ,  6   .


.... :Sad:    27   !   !))

,  28.020 cw  !

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 29600.


,   ,       -  ,    ,      :Smile:     - ,       .

----------


## 4l1ma

> 27-28


*us3ioe*,    ... ?      ...   - ...    ...   ,   CQ WW DX CW   10  340 ...     WPX  8  !!!

----------

4l1ma

----------


## kent

29,600 FM.      ,   (  ).   9   (SSB).

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 27-28


,  ....  ,              :Crying or Very sad:

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

> R9AZ  
>        29 MHz    ?
>      ,    29.0 - 29.100.     ,    ""    .
>     ,    SSB,    ,     .    .


....

----------


## 4L1G

28.510  29.600....

*  45 ():*

4L1MA  28.510 59   29.600 + 10!

----------


## UR4UBQ

:Sad:

----------


## UR4UBQ

((

----------


## 4L1G

29.620    ...      .

----------


## RA1APY

,    ,  29600  + 15 ..

----------


## 4L1G

> 29600     28515,


     29.600  28.510.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR5ZQV

*us3ioe*,        ,   (  ),      "  ",     "   "  (   ?)   " 12 ".

----------


## UA4WSA

,   :Wink:  29600

*  39 ():*

     ...   270

----------


## RW6AUR

?

----------


## RW6AUR

.   .

----------


## us3ioe

UR5ZQV   :Smile:

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600  ,    .

----------


## EW2ABC

Motorolu GM360  ?        25,    12.5.      FM           ?

----------


## Serg

*EW2ABC*,      10   .

----------


## EW2ABC

*Serg*,           20kHz     ,     . 


> Common practice for 10 metre repeaters is to use a 100 kHz negative offset for repeater operation. Due to the very few available repeater channels, "odd-splits" (offsets differing from 100 kHz) and non-standard frequencies are not uncommon. Since 10 metres can frequently open up to propagate globally, most 10 metre repeaters use a CTCSS sub-audible access tone. 16 kHz wide signals with 5 kHz deviation is normal in this band. 8 kHz narrow signals with 2.5 kHz deviation can also be found.

----------


## EW2ABC

> 10,      .


   ,             .

----------


## 4l1ma

> R2MA.


*RV3MP*,      ... RA2MA   QSO c VK2IR...   , ...     ...      W  -   ....

----------


## 4l1ma

> 


*UR5ZQV*,    -  ...   ""  ...  **...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*4l1ma*, 


> *UR5ZQV*,  -  ...   ""  ...  **...


,   ""     (W3DZZ, ""       5-  ).      R90IARU (  CW  28,     ""), 50.     29,   .  .
  !

----------


## _68

:  http://www.tesis.lebedev.ru/ru/uploa...p_20160101.png

----------


## RA1APY

,   ,  ,     ,    ,       .

----------


## ua3rmb

...

----------

rn6xc

----------


## 4l1ma

*UR4UBQ*,        ?     (: 3 )...   ...   -    ?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Serg

?   -      100  .            , , ... http://www.fmlist.org/fm_logmap.php?...1-02&omid=3361

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Serg

> 24.00    29MHz    29.300  FM.


   ?        ,       .

----------


## EW2ABC

.

----------

60        .  ,       .        -    .    -    . , ,  ,       .  ,        .

----------

12701

----------

4l1ma

----------


## EW2ABC

> ,  ?


   29.650 ,  29.550         .

----------


## UA6LGO

> -    .


         .
   ,   ... , ,   20-30, 
  . ,      -  ,
      .

----------


## Serg

29.  50     .    49.749 USB  1,            .

----------

" Es!" ("", 2008,  6).     ,   .   - 28 ,  - 144  ( - 1984 )

----------


## EW2ABC

28.515 USB  R7BB,  29.600FM  .

----------


## ua4sz

> .    QSO  R7BB . 9..+10  .
>    .


      qso.   28,5155.

----------

""   "".     ,    ""     .  -  ""         ... , ,    .

----------


## Serg

> .


  ,        ,         -       ,          .   ,  ,  .       .
        , ..  .

,   ""  ,  ,   - ...

----------

Serg

----------

> 29.680MHz.   27MHz  ,


  :Shocked:  





> MDM25BKF9AN5AE 29.7-36MHz

----------



----------


## EW2ABC

29.680MHz        27 .

----------



----------


## EW2ABC

29.650

----------


## 4L1G

qso R4CX 58 ..! 28.510  14-00.
   .

----------


## EW2ABC

HB9HD

----------

rv3eeg

----------


## rw4hfn

> 


   Yandex...  ::::

----------

UR4UBQ, UR5ZQV

----------


## rv3eeg

))))      ,    :Rolling Eyes: 

*  5 ():*

----------


## RU6ME

,        10     ,   ....
,     ?

----------


## rv3eeg

700  1200    0,

----------


## rv3eeg

10   wspr  80       :Neutral:

----------


## 2009

.
      5/8.
       5/8.
          ,            ,       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

, -   ,       .

----------


## er1ak

,    ,         30      ,   ,             VCO CB,      ,   .          -111,     SQL,        .          .

*  30 ():*

      ,  - .

----------


## EW2ABC

29.450  .

----------


## kent

.  SSB c  . 29,600 FM   QSO c R9/UN7JHC  12:23  RS 59+++  .    (   ). RA3GCB.

----------


## UR4UBQ

> (   ). RA3GCB.


 10.00      11.30      ,     ,    :Crying or Very sad:      -   28.935   ,   ...

----------


## ua3rmb

> 29.600.


   ,   .

----------


## ua3rmb

-    ,   ,     . ,       (     ) ,     .

----------

EW2ABC

----------


## EW2ABC

> ?       ?  -...


   ?  100     29.600.             !

----------


## 4l1ma

> 100     29.600.


*EW2ABC*,    ...  29500  29700       " "...

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4L4FK

**  

4l1ma

----------


## 4L4FK

12 00  29 600

----------


## 4L4FK

...

----------


## 4L4FK

* *  :  :

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

> !


*ua3rmb*,     ?..  ...   ...   ...     VP8STI  40 ....    ,    ...  ...

----------


## 4l1ma

...    ,    ... --...  Inverted Vee   40+20+15  9-    ...  ... ,     ...   10   QSO c     ..

----------


## 4l1ma

*rw4hfn*,     ?..     ...  ...    10-   12  ...    ...   ..FT5ZM, LU, CX, USA....       ...   DX-o  Pile Up ...  -   -   ...   ,   ... ,     ,  - - ...    12    ,     ...

----------

EW2ABC, R2DNB

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ,  - -     "  "    ...


 , 300    ,  ...       29.600       ,         (       ), ,  ,    :::: .

----------


## EW2ABC

> (29.650),   n-    ...


     .       ::::

----------

R2DNB

----------


## 4l1ma

> 


*EW2ABC*,      ?

----------


## EW2ABC

*4l1ma*,   SATCOM      :Smile:          ,  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLIkZoG3k4g

----------


## UR4UBQ

,   29.600  - ,   14.00  ...

----------


## ua3rmb

11   12.30     29.600. - ,   ...

----------


## kent

SSB.   (R9/UN7JHC),  29,600 --0.  40 .  29,600    ,- . 59+.      20 (   ).      .      (  ).  RA3GCB.

----------


## kent

(SSB).C  UA9UDX,-  29,600 FM,   . ,-  R9/UN7JHC RS-58-9. 11:10 -11:40. -  ,        .

----------


## unname

,     ,   29 ...
    2000-2001 ,   RK9QWN...

----------


## UR4UBQ

11.35 ,     A61SM - your station QSB    ,     ,      -  ,          -   29.600  china-.

----------


## kent

12:20 UA3GPY  A61SM  RS 59+20.           .

----------


## *RJ

Ra9og   29600.  ,  .

*  33 ():*

  29600  . ,   ,   .

----------


## EW2ABC

,   RX9JY, ,    29.600MHz FM.

----------


## kent

29,600.     8 (R9/UN7JHC,RX9JY-RS59++),  (F1,G4,G0,EI3  ).

----------


## Serg

29.600      ,  .     .

----------


## EW2ABC

,   ,   EA6WU  .  15      -  :::: 
https://youtu.be/rCf3rCw45BA

----------


## EW2ABC

**RJ*,       30       .

----------


## EW2ABC

*UR5ZQV*,    (  3.5)       (  2)  -,        70 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA0YAS

Просто любопытно- что дает четвертьволновы  й шлейф? У меня жесткий диполь с удлиняющими катушками в середине каждого элемента. Согласование не ахти...

----------


## Serg

> -      ?


          ,    .

----------


## rw4hfn

BG9DIW.

http://qrzcq.com/call/BG9DIW

----------


## kent

,   R9,UA9. UA4PA,80 .

----------


## EW2ABC

10,  FM    .   29.600FM

----------


## rw4hfn

12 UTC  29,6    FM.   28  .  .

----------


## uk8adi

""        ,    29.0-29.7 (!!!)   !       ,   !   (!!!)     ! .(   ...)

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 29.0-29.7 (!!!)   !       ,   !   (!!!)     !


! ))

----------


## UR4UBQ

27   ,   ,  - ,  29.6 ...   - ...

----------


## UN7CDN

> 29.6 ...   - ...


  ,     28500   23-00     .   :Razz: .

----------


## us3ioe

3-  

     10.00

  9

----------


## EW2ABC

FM    10,       29.605  :Evil or Very Mad:         29.600.    ,   100   .   29.100-29.300 FM.

----------

ua4sz

----------


## 4l1ma

> !


*EW2ABC*,       ...   "" ...
  29600   2   RU  UT...     ,          UT,  ,  ()   ,   ... ...

----------


## UA6ACZ

> 3-


     29.600.   ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Terminal

.
   6-00         . 
     . 300  .
   14    ,    27200   29600,     .

----------


## *RJ

,   , -   **    29025 .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## UnDroid

.   Alan 42 multi,     .  ,    ? 4  ,   ,      .   ,       .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## R6LCF

> Alan 42 multi,     .


            .



> ,       .


   ,                    .
    :

----------


## EW2ABC

> ,                   .


       ,      .

----------


## UnDroid

*Retiree*, , -  ,      42-,    42 multi,   42+.    0 .
       ..

----------

UnDroid

----------


## UT4UCM

> 2016 , .
>       ,      .
>         .
>  ,        .


 Ψ  -   ,         70- -  80-           ( ,   ),              -  .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> QSO c DL1YC  9+


     - DL1YC\UA9XRX ex, 22.09.02 RS-33,  - Rugen Isl.EU-057, Jan Wilgenbusch.

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   , ""


" " -       ?

----------


## UA4-091-523

-    29.600   ,      29.602            ,      -      .
  -       - ,    -      ...

----------


## UnDroid

*UR4UBQ*,   ,   23PX
      ,    .

----------


## UnDroid

*UR4UBQ*, 23   g. 29.600
  , 35i - 29.600

----------


## UA4-091-523

> 29.625,      ** ...        ...


        -    Alinco   Kenwood  Yaesu -  !    -               ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.625 ,  , ,   46 - 56 RS...

*  33 ():*

OK1AQW Dzenek  29.600         -  ...,  ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ?


    , (   -  )   5   ))

----------


## UR4UBQ

> !


      ,         ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

,       http://shorties.be/pi6ten/index02.php

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.602


    FM !  10   29600 ,      29610  29590.

----------


## RV3

> FM !  10    29600 ,      29610   29590.


   ,   ,

----------


## 22

,[=";1259990  "],    ,     600,      -  1-2  .[/]  ,   . ,  .

----------


## UA4-091-523

-   ,    90   -108  1W,       !    -   29,6...

----------


## ru9tr

,            -  29, 602,  29, 601...

----------

EW2ABC

----------


## RV3

*EW2ABC*,  ,   ,  ,     29000-29700  ,   6000 - . 
 ,      (     *16  2015 . No 15-35-02*  No2     15  2010 . No 10-07-01)

  IARU       .
    ,     .     ,    .

----------

RV3

----------


## Serg

29.600  "" -  ...

----------

4L1G

----------


## 4L1G

UA3O   ????

----------

4L1G

----------


## *RJ

> UA3O   ????


      ..     UA3O, , 4L1G,   5-6 .  -     .

----------

4L1G

----------


## RW3QCF

,       - 50 MHz    .

----------

4L1G

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

21  ...

----------


## 4L1G

, 600-800 ,  1000-1500.

----------

4L1G

----------


## 4L1G

!     29.620!

----------


## UR4UBQ

> UR4UBQ.   12.00-12.10      29610.  -  .


.

*  6 ():*




> UR4UBQ.   12.00-12.10      29610.  -  .


.





> UR4UBQ.   12.00-12.10      29610.  -  .


 LZ1OI  29.600    ...

----------


## *RJ

LZ1OI  29600.  59   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Genadi Zawidowski*, 


> 21  ...


,   "    ".       " " (     ,    ,     ),    ,         () , ""  ,    .  29 ,           "", 20 ,  "". :(

----------


## EW2ABC

PY2HP  FM  :Cool:    ,         https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypTlRo9UbSk

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.680  ,  +45-50   QSB ...


         .          DM0MGB (Position of *DM0MGB* --- 2.2 miles northeast of MAGDEBURG, GERMANY)  DF0WUN http://shorties.be/2006/entrepot/rpt.../10meters.html ,      SR5KP CTCSS (127.3 Hz) .    29.600     QSO  .

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

PY2HP  29600 FM    .

----------


## *RJ

29600  SP5BXY,   .

*  58 ():*

      OE3WMA   29620.

----------


## 4l1ma

> 180   FM


*EW2ABC*,      ?   -   ""   ...    ""  29600...   WPX  10-    ,   ( )  , ...   -   ...

----------


## 4l1ma

> 


*4L1G*,   ...   ...

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600..

*  17 ():*

     29.600..




> 29.200  29.300    FM    .


 29.000  -   ,   12-13     ...

----------


## 4L1G

*EW2ABC*

     ...29.600?   ...

----------


## 4L1G

> .      4    230     .   .


,  ...

----------


## RA1WU

29600

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

6     29.200  ,  29.150. 
*29.200   FM  ! http://vk6ysf.com/10m_FM_frequ.htm
  29.300     FM USA, Japan, Asia.*

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

?     USA ? http://aprs.fi/info/a/W5TXR-9

----------


## ua3rmb

> 


UK    USA?  /         ?




> ?


 :  
   ,  w5txr-9,  
    /p.     ?  ::::

----------


## EW2ABC

7 
http://aprs.fi/info/a/W5TXR-7
   ?  :Crazy:

----------


## EW2ABC

29600     :Shocked: 

*  14 ():*

     29620    )).             ,      .              29800 .

----------


## EW2ABC

.



> Allgemeines:
> 
> *29,300 29,300 RH~ FM-Anruf-Frequenz (simplex) f&#252;r den asiatischen 
> Raum (IARU-Region 3) z.B. Japan* 
> 
> 29,510 29,510 RH- Schutz-Kanal zum 10m-Satelliten-Bereich (hier 
> bitte kein Sendebetrieb durchf&#252;hren!) 
> 
> 29,600 29,600 RH* Internationale FM-Anruf-Frequenz (simplex) 
> ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

unname, ur4lbl

----------


## Terminal

.
.
        .
 .
.

----------


## EW2ABC

PY2HP   ,    ,     .    ,      -   .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 4X410 29.630MHz TEL AVIV CTCSS 91.5


-    !

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 91.5?


  ,     ,     ,   ,   , -  ,  ,  29. 560  -,  29.700    , 29.665    - ,   35 RS...  ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

> )


   ,    29.655  , 57 ,    -42,      :Embarassed:   ...)
  29.700  ,      ,   ,      ,       )

----------


## 4L1G

10-,         10     .! :Wink:

----------


## UR4UBQ

C  -  27  29 ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

EA7JUK, Ian,   UA1W...   qso,    ...  EA1DOB

----------


## UR4UBQ

> TR8CA  29100   FM


, 59+

*  21 ():*

M0NPT ,   ...,   ))

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.160   .


 FM ,   8P9EH Barbados.

----------


## EW2ABC

QSO   ,    )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj5M...nMe9lQ&index=1

----------


## EW2ABC

HB9HD ( 1539)   24    3     .                .

----------

rn6xc, Serg

----------


## Bratelly

3-5  .

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600

----------


## UB8ASV

C 7-9.05.2017  6.00  7.00 UTC  14.00  17.30 UTC   29600. .

----------


## 4L1G

29,600      ,   ,  QSB  ,   ,   ( ~500-700 .)    ,  15-20- ,   ...

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29,6      -


    ?

----------


## R1AIT

7  8.05  29600  .     .  .

----------


## R1AIT

> 12  ?
> ps
>    ?


,      ,      ,  .    .

----------


## ua3rmb

15 MSK.

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


 ,      ,       " "   PSK31, ,   ?,     . ( GP., 60  570 kenwood)
ps
,    .,   ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


     CW

----------


## RA1APY

9        ,  ,    27200       ,      ,       ,   ,       .     ,   .

----------


## ua3rmb

,       -  ,    -  .   - ua3rmb.

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


https://www.pskreporter.info/pskmap.html

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> DG?OK   29.600


     29.600MHz

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


  ,    

*  10 ():*

*        *Bandplan for FM in the IARU        Reg.1*
-------------------------------------------------------
29.520        - 29.550 MHz FM-Simplexworking (10 kHz spacing)
29.560 - 29.590 MHz        Repeater inputs (10 kHz spacing)
29.600 MHz FM Simplex        calling-frequency
29.610 - 29.650 MHz FM-Simplexworking (10 kHz        spacing)
29.660 - 29.690 MHz Repeater outputs (10 kHz        spacing)

*  5 ():*




> 29.600 MHz FM Simplex calling-frequency


    !

----------


## DL8RCB

,   ,      "" , 
   50-60  ?




> https://www.pskreporter.info/pskmap.html

----------


## DL8RCB

> )


  ? 
     ?     ?

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


German_10m-FM-Repeaterlist__Update_06.05.2012_.pdf

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29.200 - 29.300    .   ,


   29 ,    OSCAR 07   ,
        Germany  
*OFF*
  Halle          --,     70   ,      8 ,    1994    :Razz: 

*  5 ():*




> ?


 

   28271 USB

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

> -





> 29,6


, -,       29.300 - 29.200    ,     -108      29.600   - ,    . :Smile:

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

HB9HD  29.655, 59  , KN59HR   .
LB4xxx   ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600... ...        ,    -  ...

----------


## DL8RCB

> , .


 29600       QSB

----------


## UR4UBQ

,      ,  ,    29.600   29.650   - ...

----------


## UB8ASV

29600,  .    .

----------


## RU6ME

29.4...29.7       ,

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600 56-57 UA3RMB, , ,  qso,  -   , , .

----------


## UB8ASV

28512    RG7T.

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 29600     CQ





> 28512    RG7T.


         UX7IW   400   4       56-57  40 ,      .....

----------


## ua3rmb

> 29,680


   . CTSS 127.3 .    . 3 QSO   ,    .  SSB  11   ,   ,    .  ... ", !"  :Wink:

----------


## RU6ME

> CTSS 127.3 .


 ,      .          29?

----------


## RA1WU

29.600 Cq cq   :(

----------


## *RJ

> 29.600 Cq cq   :(


 ..    29.600

----------


## ua3rmb

.

----------


## RU6ME

> 29600.


 29.4...29.7    ,    29,680 .     SSB  28,523   (1750 .)   - ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29?



    29.680.0 FM

----------

RA4HJW, UR4UBQ

----------


## *RJ

..  UA4FUT/m.

----------


## 4L1G

,  28,510,  11-30  , US5 ???? .

----------


## *RJ

OK1AQW,  .

----------


## 4L1G

.....     28.48-28.540,   ..!!!
CQ 28,503!

----------


## RA1WU

,      :(

----------


## Serg

-?  20  29.6,   ,            .
28.5       DL/PA/F.

IK8NSR ,    ,  ,   ""  UY0I... op..

----------


## Serg

... 29.6 SM, EU6IM, IK, UA1WHX.
"" 620 650 660 680  .

----------


## Serg

29: UA3RMB   29680.

      ,       ,    )

----------

ua3rmb

----------

Serg

----------


## ua3rmb

- 65-   FM.

----------


## ua3rmb

.  ,     (       ) ,   ? !  ::::

----------


## UA4-091-523

4 !     UA3RMB https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FyVf/tWuvcH9pn

----------


## us3ioe

29600  

    29.680

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.600 .

----------


## RU6ME

29,680.        .

----------


## 4L1G

> 


 - 100 , .. 29, 580.

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


2011 Germany ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


#611

----------


## ua3rmb

127,3   .

----------


## UR4UBQ

,   , 29.000 - 29.200 ,   ,   29.650 - 680 ,  29.600   :Sad:

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ",   ..."


        ... 29.600...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## ex EW1DC

.     ,       .

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ex EW1DC*, 


> 


      .   "" ,      ,          (    )  :Smile:

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 29.000-29.100,  .


  ?  ?    ,  ,    ,   ...  - ?   ,    ...     ...

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ...


  Ms- ))...     ,  ...




> ...


  Ms- ))...     ,  ...



> 19-30       29600.


    .... ...     ,  -   , ,    -  -,     .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ""  USA.





> UR4UBQ  
>   ?  ?
>  ...     ?


  ...?   ,  ...))   -      !

----------


## ua3rmb

> ""   ?


   "" "  "?   ?  ? 



> ?


  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## R1AIT

> ""   ?


""   ,    . ,  -      ,      "  ".   ,    .

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## 4L1G

> ""   ,    . ,  -      ,      " ".   ,    .


 ! 
    1987 ,   29,     cq    ,      46 ,   ,           3 000,      !

----------


## 4L1G

> 29.685 ,


  29,680.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

ua3rmb, UR4UBQ

----------


## Slav9n

> ,


,      .   3-       "" .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*4L1G*, 


> R1608M () QSO   28,510      1608?


  ,     ,  870- . .   "1608",      :Smile: .
:   ,        ,   ""  (     ).

----------


## RV4CQ

> R1608M ()  QSO   28,510      1608?

----------

4L1G

----------


## us3ioe

29.680

----------


## UR4UBQ

- 29.665 ,    ,  .

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.665


  10,  29660  29670   NFM.

----------


## UR4UBQ

...    ,        29.640  29.650 ( 39  40     -         :Smile:  )

----------


## UR4UBQ

29.650  ,  ...

----------


## *RJ

> PY4RGS  29.600...


..    ...

----------


## ua3ycv

28.525    -   55  ....          .

----------


## 4L1G

> ,


   .

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

FM.  Motorola GM360 LB            Es   HB9HD 5\9+
     29640         ,   ,    ,   .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

29690.0
DF0HHH



29680.0
DM0MGB




   5\9  Es  .

----------


## EW2ABC

70  (    ,      14 ),    4        28MHz WSPR,    .

----------


## EW2ABC

29600   .   . -                .     ,        .

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.620      57-58


          29650   HB9HD .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

?   WINLINK?

----------


## EW2ABC

28-29MHz?

----------


## EW2ABC

29600,    .    2220     .      ,      29600  :Crazy:          29600.

----------


## EW2ABC

> , 29.600  .
>    QSO ,          29.550.


    29100-29400. 
29550    HB9HD     )   DL0IGI  599         27 )

----------


## EW2ABC

> 2-    ,     18.    . ,    Es,     (   " "  ).


        27MHz      -,      Es  .              ,            Es.   ( )        ,       ,      .          ,    , Es  .   1  2005            145.500MHz .        .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAQb...ature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ1w...ature=youtu.be

   9.30 28205 DL0IGI  599  HB9HD 29650     5\7

----------


## UN7TA

> 29690 Pi6TEN   5\5  29220 D-star .
> 
> 29650 mhz  DM0WIT    ,        HB9HD



  29      ?   ,       29000-29200   ))))))

----------

UN7TA

----------


## krbltik

> ,            Es.   ( )        ,       ,      .


   s   ,            .

----------


## krbltik

?     ,   ))

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## krbltik

)       )       ,

----------


## EW2ABC

,  *29650.0 DM0WIT*   5\9.

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

29650  HB3YHH,  .

----------


## 4L1G

> 


  29,600,   .

----------


## UB8ASV

.

----------


## exUA4ABS

?

----------

Bratelly, UB8ASV

----------


## UR4UBQ

!  29.635     ,    ,     * *,     - .   29.600    .     73!

----------

4L1G, UB8ASV

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

.   29690     PI6TEN  29650, 29680 .
 29600  9    ON3BM.




> 29.635     ,


    .  10 29610, 29620, 29630  .




> , UA3ZUX, 5-4...5-5,   28,510.
> UT7EA 5-7 .................... ......


 29MHz FM   :Wink:   28MHz   .

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

,     29.600 ...  ,    ....

----------


## EW2ABC

*UR4UBQ*,    SV2MAP?  :Rolling Eyes: 

     RN4WW  29600  c EU6IM    29650.

----------


## EW2ABC

*UR4UBQ*,   ,      SV2MAP

----------


## UB8ASV

29600. . :Sad: 

*  28 ():*

   QSO  RZ6MB  29600.  :Laughing:   59+,   .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

C  29.600  - ...,      ...

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

18.05  29.600   RV6LCY,59  ;   IW8XOI   , RA6FM      CQ  ...

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

29600     .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

.

----------


## 4L1G

,       .

----------


## krbltik

F2     ?

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

> F2     ?


           F2.       -        .

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

,      ,      ,   29.600    29.200.

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 29,6  10-00  12-30 ( ),       ,


  :Embarassed: ,     29.605,    29.600,   -       ,     - 0  5 .

----------


## LML

29600FM  ,        .
      29600 FM.  
 Vector 27,  gp 1/4.       *3.5.*  *i* .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## EW2ABC

> 7,5  -,    48- ?


    6,     NFM 12.5  WFM 15.
     6        27200   .          29600    4  .
Motorola GM360   ,     29MHz,     :Wink: 

 Es   ,          29650        .  :Smile:

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 6,     NFM 12.5  WFM 15.
>      6        27200


 ,     -   -2204  -78+,        ,      ,    2206 ,   -, ** ,              .    ,       -    (     )       .    2000-  -108,       ,                 ))

----------

ua3ycv, UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29.610


           (       ,      ),           29610,       HB9HD 29.650       28.205 DL0IGI       50 . 
     29.650.




> ,       -    (     )       .





> "D-  27-29     ",   1999-2004- (      ) ,      QSL   ,


    ,       ,     ,               ::::             ?              -.        :Wink: 

*  34 ():*

  Motorola GM360 LB1
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic33542-3.html
     FM     29MHz

   29MHz      ,       27.

----------

RZ3DHN

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## 4L1G

> ,      . 29670 -100tx FM N (6K0F3E), CTCSS 151.4 Hz.


 CTCSS     ,   29,600     ,     .

----------

UR4UBQ, UR5ZQV

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

> 29,600     ,     .


   ,          29100-29300    .

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

,  ,  29.610     ,  .   .

----------


## RZ6MB

.

----------

UB8ASV

----------


## UB8ASV

29600,

----------


## UB8ASV

2 ,  .   ,  29600

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29.600,


https://youtu.be/syOAFmh4pSU

----------


## DL8RCB

> 10   .


"  "

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## 4L1G

,     29  27.


> 29.6    .    27.2

----------


## EW2ABC

FT8 ))    9+20




> , , ,    ,       ?


 http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1433308




> 29.600,    29.200      ,      ...


29.200   * FM* .     .     29.000  ,    ,       .

   27-29  ,       2-3   .       27    Es,    ,      .           18-19 .

----------

krbltik

----------


## R3GY-Anatol

,      .    29600     .  57-59.

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## 4L1G

> 29600,        .   ,   ,   ,  ,    .


  ,  ...

----------

4L1G, LML, UR4UBQ

----------


## R3GY-Anatol

.   3-4 ,  .    .   SSB ,   29.600    ,   29.200 -      (   55-57).

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G

----------


## R3GY-Anatol

.  ,   . RM8G-     .   SSB, FM, CW,  06:19 - 06:24 UTC.

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

29500      680.



  29600          :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

4L1G

----------


## R3GY-Anatol

.  SSB   ,    29.600 ,        .   ,      ,     .  "",   3 .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G, LML, UR4UBQ

----------


## LML

,   GP 1/4  -  5      29600 FM 
(   145500 FM   ) 
    ? 

  29600 FM. 
   ,     . 
  .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------

> GP 1/4  -  5      29600 FM


,    .
    27           .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------


## EW2ABC

HB9HD 29650     .

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29300


 DL5SAF  CQDL  11.2019  

rel2str.pdf

----------

EW2ABC

----------


## UR4UBQ

> -   29600   , -    -


     -     - , 5- ,   -   29.600.

----------


## EW2ABC

29660      .       ,     WSPR  28MHz   .




> -     - , 5- ,   -   29.600.

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

*UR4UBQ*,   29660      5        .

----------


## *RJ

> 27, 28  ,    29.600  ,   .


   ....     .         50   ,       .     - ..

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

Es.      29610 ,       .  .
https://youtu.be/ej-eXO0wBTw

  HB9HD 29650  29670, 29630

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UB8ASV*,    27 200 ,     ,   ,    :Smile: .

----------

UB8ASV

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 27 200


  ,         - ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

,  28.585   ,  ,   -   ...

----------

4L1G

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## EW2ABC

,  .  29600     .   QSO  FM.    F5OUX 9+++ 50   10  Yagi
http://f5oux.free.fr/Temp/Nouveau_si...tenna_new.html


 50MHz     50.800 QTH  ,       .    50.600 MHz    FM .

----------

4L1G,

----------


## UB8ASV

2   FM - UR5IUV 57, UB6HLG 59  29600, ,

----------


## UR4UBQ

,     28, 29  27 ,  29.600   3, UB3PAQ     .

----------

DL8RCB

----------

LML

----------


## ua3rmb

.

----------

LML

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR4UBQ

...

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G, LML, UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

!    27, 28, 29 , -    ,     ,  29.600 -     , 3   ...73!

----------


## Tolya

...       ..   ,       ...

----------

LML, UR4UBQ

----------


## EW2ABC

*Narrow FM Contest*
http://www.arilecce.it/index.php/narrow-fm-contest

----------


## UN7TA

cq- 0 .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## ua3rmb

cq 29.680

----------


## DL8RCB

> 29680/29,580( 123,8 )


 29MHz   CQ_DL

----------


## UN7TA

CQ UN7TA 29600

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UN7TA

> .





 27200   .....   

 GP    TYT TH-9800

----------


## 4L1G

,    27  29 .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

LML, UR4UBQ

----------


## W5ZZ

10-  SSB ,       29.600. ,      ()   SSB  28.400.       ,    FT8 ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UA4-091-523

.   CB-(Alinco DR-M03sx)         27,2 MHz    ,  9       -   SSB-   -        (   9 ),       .     -          59 + 10dB.       .  -   -     SSB ,   -     ...   9   CB   ,     !  4 .   50W .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> ,       ""       29.600  FM?


https://antenna.nnov.ru/MegaJet/tablitsa.png

3   ,        ...    .

----------

ur4lbl

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## UR4UBQ

!  ,     ,  29600 ,  ).

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------


## 4L1G

28 !!!

----------

Sergei32

----------

4L1G

----------


## 4L1G

,      .

----------


## R8CDB

> ,      .


  10      ,       qso

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

